# demonstration tank



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Two year ago we moved to our current house and I just recently decided to get the stuff outta the garage, organized, and up in the attic. Included are some tanks I would like to restart.

So I though I would setup 10 or 20g fw and marine tanks using the methods in my signature. Obviously, for the marine I would use some changes mainly using macro algae in an in tank refugium and no peat moss in the substait. I may even go a little further and use non iodized table salt and the diy chemicals. Or not. *old dude

I plan to measure ammonia/nitrItes/nitrates/phosphates/ph/kh/calcium/mag.

Before we start it would be nice to kinda define "success" from the eyes of a newbie to marine systems. Sure success is 10 years of any kind of fish and corals but a newbie would probably be happy with a FO tank with fish surviving a shorter period. And obviously a fish the lives 3 hours would not be successful either. Perhaps some degrees like a successful fish tank, and successful easy coral tank, a successful sps tank would be helpful.


If nothing else I would have some motivation to finish the attic and get a tank going.

So fire away and post what you would like measured and documented.


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

Could you measure the level of herp in your derp?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Euruproctos said:


> Could you measure the level of herp in your derp?


*r2
*r2
*r2


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just to put here what I put in your other thread so there is no confusion.

This thread should not do away with what would be considered the "normal" safe practices of tank keeping or it will get shut down before it is started. 

Worth at least: your continued access to the site.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> Just to put here what I put in your other thread so there is no confusion.
> 
> This thread should not do away with what would be considered the "normal" safe practices of tank keeping or it will get shut down before it is started.
> 
> Worth at least: your continued access to the site.


How about if these practices do not stress the fish in any way.

Will this thread be shut down anyway?


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I dont want to come off any kind of way, however, you are seriously saying you would pull this thread because he plans on running setups the way "he" chooses and if it does not comply with what "you" insist on as "normal" practices you will shut it down? That is quite concerning. Now we need approval to follow our tank builds? Im just a little shocked that we are moving in this direction here. I mean it would be great if the mass amount of people on this forum would chime in with their opinions on this, I did not think we curbed ones ability to share their experiences with others???? I have read a lot of posts from BeaslBob since I joined this forum 3 years ago and have tried his methods a few times, but he always stresses to people that he is just giving his opinion, so how do we get to the point of, our way or no way???? Again I am not trying to be difficult but since day one on here it was always stressed that there is not one way to do things and opinions and experiences shared are what will keep this forum as good as it was, not shutting down threads because yo do not like that individuals methods. I just am a little shocked.*Conf**whip*


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Dutch, I believe Ben is referring to fish safe practices when he says normal. From what I know of Ben he isn't the 'big brother' type.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think what Ben is trying to say is if theres any sign of cruelty to animals it will be shut down because we in no way condone that.We are here to give proper advice on fish keeping and wile its true there will be experiments,you always do things the safe way.

Bobs practices of advising new keepers to not add dechlorinator is cruel,because even if it does not kill the fish out right it does cause them harm.

We do encourage many to figure out their way of keeping fish,but to do so in a way that is not detrimental to their health and well being.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Quite frankly, bob can do whatever the heck bob wants to do.....It's just not a recommended practice for anyone who cares for their fish. There are better ways to go about doing a natural tank that do not stress or harm the fish, and this isnt it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think i figured out one test I would like to see from you Bob.Before adding water untreated,show on video you testing the water for chlorine and chloramine.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

OK, its time to stop. I will say this, no matter the outcome the thread is not to be pulled. Anyone is allowed to express their own opinions on this build as with any other build. And that is what this is suppose to be.

Bob, please don't promote the part about not using dechlorinator. As in most areas that are using chloramine that user will have to use something as it does not dissapate. If you promote not using any it will be looked upon as being cruel to fish. Whether you feel you don't have to use it is your own right but don't push it on others.

I will be keeping a close eye on both these threads and if they get out of hand I will lock them and give infractions out to those that deserves them.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It is not a matter of trying to stop anyone from doing such a thing. The problem here is the way it would be displayed so to speak. We all know Bob does things like tell everyone you don't need to use dechlors, when most of us know that this is just dangerous. He even says that his water has chloramines which doesn't dissipate and still doesn't do anything about it. He even goes as far as providing info from dechlor manufacturer websites that say they are harmful to aqautic life, but yet will tell you to use peat which has some of the same harmful additives. Can't someone new to all of this take that as an accepted practice? What would you say to someone that came on here and said the guy at the store said I don't need to use a dechlor? answer that....

Bob has been banned from numerous sites for promoting this type of rhetoric. If you don't believe me, just google beaslbob and read. This site is not much different in that generally it promotes the safekeeping of aquatic animals - not make them a test rat to see if they will live through what you want to try and throw at them.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Bob may have been banned on other sites, thats not what I am talking about. Even if he is banned here the thread will not be moved. As I asked Bob not to promote not using dechlor if he doesn't listen I will ban him myself as it is cruel to fish. But if he don't want to use it that is his own problem, neither you nor I can make him change his mind.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I absolutely do not agree with intentionally harming anything living, but I was thrown off by this, thank you susan for clarifying for me. And I would never agree to not using dechlor!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Is it acceptable that I add fish to a tank with no ammonia, no chlorine and no chloramine?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes it is, but you would have to show all the tests, before and after.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

susankat said:


> Yes it is, but you would have to show all the tests, before and after.


Would api ammonia tests or multitests plus some chlorine tests be sufficient?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> Would api ammonia tests or multitests plus some chlorine tests be sufficient?


Sure if you posted a video of you doing the test. Otherwise, I can "tell" you what you want to hear.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> Would api ammonia tests or multitests plus some chlorine tests be sufficient?


*n1*n1*n1:angler_fish:*lurk*lurk

*shark chase*shark chase


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thread is now locked


----------

